

Don't hide or disable menu items - noodle
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/07/01.html

======
ivank
That works for some applications, but applying that to Photoshop would ruin
it. There's too many operations that can't be done at any time, and it's
usually obvious why. Unless you're in Indexed Color mode. Maybe it would be
better to gray them out but leave a reason available (tooltip or click).

